# Looking for Southern California spinners



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Next weekend, some students from Chapman University will be filming a short movie at out ranch in the San Bernardino Mountains.

They want to show a woman spinning wool (or some fiber) in a scene. I told them I would see if anyone here lives in SoCal, or knows of a spinning group here.

I know this is last minute. They only called me Thursday to ask about filming here, and looked at the place on Friday.

Apparently, our run down pioneer cabin is their kind of spooky. :bouncy:

Please let me know if you can help!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco lives in Calif. I think he is in the Sacramento area. I'll look for guilds for you to contact. BTW, great name for that university


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a list of known guild in California. There may be more but these are the ones that are listed with Interweave and Spin Off


Boulder Creek
St Distaff Spinners
Website: BoulderCreekYarn.com
Contact: Pamela Burke, 13148 Highway 9, Boulder Creek, CA 95006
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: (831)338-3634


Los Angeles
Los Angeles Fiber (LAF) guild
Website: www.LAFguild.org
Contact: Janel Laidman
E-mail: [email protected] 


Mendocino County, Northern California
eweVs, The Ukiah Valley Spinning Group
Contact: Louise Yale
E-mail: [email protected] 


Northern California
Redwood Empire Handweavers and Spinners
Contact: Marilyn Petty
E-mail: [email protected] 
Contact: Kay Elsbree
E-mail: [email protected] 


Northern Santa Barbara Co, San Luis Obispo Co.
Central Coast Weavers
Website: www.centralcoastweavers.org
Contact: Karen Wiley, PO Box 4536, San Luis Obispo, CA 93403


Orange County
South Coast Weavers and Spinners
Contact: Marion Logan
E-mail: [email protected] 


Siskiyou County
Siskiyou Spinners
Website: www.siskiyouknits.com
Contact: Sheila Wright
Phone: (530)842-9444
Contact: Linda Peck
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: (530)459-1512


Ventura County
Ventura County Handweavers & Spinners Guild
Website: www.venturguild.blogspot.com
Contact: Chris Villalovos, P.O. Box 354, Ventura, CA 93002
E-mail: [email protected] 


Amador County, California
Del Oro Spinners and Weavers Guild
Contact: Cathy Koos Breazeal, 20300 Pine Drive West, Volcano, CA 95689
Phone: 209-295-5811


Bakersfield
New Traditions
Contact: Debra Dickson
E-mail: [email protected] 


Berkeley / San Francisco Bay Area
Spindles & Flyers Spinning Guild
Website: spindlesandflyers.org
Contact: susan Sullivan Maynard
Contact: Nancy Alegria


Brentwood / Contra Costa County
Handspinners of Brentwood
Website: groups.yahoo.com/group/handspinnersofbrentwood/
Contact: Teresa Fruciano, P.O. Box 1143, Brentwood, CA 94513
E-mail: [email protected] 


Covina
Saturday Spinners
Website: www.aschsite.org
Contact: Janice Martens
E-mail: [email protected] 
Contact: Kathleen Waln
E-mail: [email protected] 


Los Angeles
Greater Los Angeles Spinning Guild
Website: GLASG.ORG
Contact: Elena Dent


Marin County
Tamalpais Weavers Guild
Contact: Joan Pont
E-mail: [email protected] 


Monterey County
Anne's Web
Contact: Gerry Wade, 19035 Buena Ln, Salinas, CA 93908


Monterey County
Carmel Crafts Guild
Contact: Merrie Hewitt, PO BOX 32, Pacific Grove, CA 93950
Contact: Ann Pettit, PO BOX 32, Pacific Grove, CA 93950
E-mail: [email protected] 


Nevada County
Foothill Fibers Guild
Contact: Gus Young, 13741 Thoroughbred Loop, Grass Valley, CA 95949
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 530/274-1352
Contact: Marilee Marshall, 10075 Linnet Lane, Auburn, CA 95602
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 530/269-2742


Northern California
Redwood Empire Handweavers and Spinners
Website: sites.google.com/site/rehsguild/
Contact: Wendy Chavin
Contact: Janice Head


Orange County
South Coast Weavers and Spinners
Contact: Pam Furry
E-mail: [email protected] 


Palm Springs/Coachella Valley
Desert Weavers and Spinners
Contact: Mariellen Boss
E-mail: [email protected] 


Paradise, Butte County
Paradise Spinning Guild
Contact: Brooke Atherton, 7448 Skyway, Paradise, CA 95969
E-mail: [email protected] 


Pasadena
The Roving Spinners
Contact: Annie May Stone, 650 North Chester Ave, Pasadena, CA 91106-1119
E-mail: [email protected] 


Placerville
Hangtown Fibers Guild
Contact: Marilyn Mignosa, PO Box 2459, Placerville, CA 95667
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 530-642-0150
Contact: Elaine Livingston, PO Box 2459, Placerville, CA 95667
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 530-620-7223


Riverside
California Angora Rabbit Society & Spinning Guild
Contact: Cathy Phelan, 8990 Limonite Avenue, Riverside, CA 92509
E-mail: [email protected] | Phone: 951-347-6543


Sacramento California
Sacramento Weavers and Spinners Guild
Website: www.directcon.net/weaver/
Contact: Joan van Velsor
E-mail: [email protected] 


San Diego
San Diego Creative Weaver's Guild
Website: www.sdcwg.org
Contact: Beth Jupena, PO Box 2404, El Cajon, CA 92021
Phone: 619-595-3896


San Jose
Serendipity Spinners
Website: www.serendipityspinners.org
Contact: Jocelyn Blair, P.O, Box 7193 , San Jose, CA 95150
Contact: Serendipity Spinners
E-mail: [email protected] 


San Jose
Srendipity Spinners
Website: www.serendipityspinners.org
Contact: Lotus Baker, PO Box 5, Mount Hamilton, CA 95140
E-mail: [email protected] 


Santa Barbara
Santa Barbara Fiber Arts Guild
Website: www.sbfiberarts.com
Contact: Jeanette Warren, PO Box 30944, Santa Barbara, CA 93130


Sonora
Mother Lode Weavers & Spinners Guild
Contact: Nancy Horne, P O Box 1012, Sonora, CA 95370


Stockton, Modesto, Turlock
Golden Valley Weavers and Spinners
Contact: Carol Marsh
E-mail: [email protected] 
Contact: Betty Parker

-


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow! Thank you March wind! I'm forwarding this thread to the students.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sure thing, any time


----------

